# ?



## biggabuck (May 23, 2012)

i have read the regs till im blue in the face. But i can not make heads from tail of it. And it all come fromthe guys a the half hitch. But anyways i can keep red and black grouper right now. But not gags right? I'm fishing in PCB. just some one tell me so i will know i am just having a little trouble right now.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 23, 2012)

you can keep reds we dont have black grouper in our area


----------



## biggabuck (May 23, 2012)

ok thats why i am having such a problem. I always thought of blacks as gags.  Thanks Tony i can always count on you!!!  hows the fishing? ill be down this weekend.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 23, 2012)

There are folks up that way that call gag grouper black grouper, but there are none up in the panhandle.  June is when gags come in if I remember correctly.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 23, 2012)

redneck_billcollector said:


> There are folks up that way that call gag grouper black grouper, but there are none up in the panhandle.  June is when gags come in if I remember correctly.



Gag open up July 1st through October 31st


----------



## biggabuck (May 23, 2012)

thanks all mind is right now. i can keep grouper that is redish color not greenish tan color


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 24, 2012)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Gag open up July 1st through October 31st



I swear, with all these different dates and seasons it is a wonder I have not gotten in trouble yet.  I was just reading about the gags east of pcb, down near my old stomping grounds (Wakulla Co.) and it is just down right confussing.  I do not understand the logic behind the GOM seasons at all....now you can not combine a snapper aj trip.  

I might have to take up saltwater catfish fishing just so I know I won't accidently get in trouble somehow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2012)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I swear, with all these different dates and seasons it is a wonder I have not gotten in trouble yet.  I was just reading about the gags east of pcb, down near my old stomping grounds (Wakulla Co.) and it is just down right confussing.  I do not understand the logic behind the GOM seasons at all....now you can not combine a snapper aj trip.
> 
> I might have to take up saltwater catfish fishing just so I know I won't accidently get in trouble somehow.



Just don't accidentally drift into SC waters:

Saltwater catfishes (Hardhead & gafftopsail catfishes) Possession prohibited Possession prohibited   If caught must be released immediately.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just don't accidentally drift into SC waters:
> 
> Saltwater catfishes (Hardhead & gafftopsail catfishes) Possession prohibited Possession prohibited   If caught must be released immediately.



You have got to be kidding. That is crazy.

Right now in the gulf, Gags, greater amberjack and red snapper is closed till June 1st. All other grouper, snapper and AJ's are open.


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 25, 2012)

We have been able to keep gags in State water since April 1st in state waters off of Taylor, Jefferson, Wakulla and Franklin counties. State waters are 0 to 9 miles off the coast. 9 miles to 200 miles is Federal waters. Gag opens on July 1 in State and Federal waters. Red Snapper also opens in state and federal waters on June 1st. Amberjack CLOSES on June 1st, so dont target them after that date. Snook also closes on July 1st. You can keep two red grouper and two gag grouper per person or 5 total grouper daily aggregate bag limit per person (ex: 2 reds, 2 gags, 1 scamp). You can keep two red snapper per person. All other snapper species are not listed in the Red Snapper Closure so they are legal year around unless otherwise stated (there are some other protected snapper).  Yes, they are dumb regulations. 

A black grouper and a gag grouper are two totally different fish. We do not have blacks in this region. We do have scamp, goliath (jewfish), warsaw, gag, red, and occasionally a snowy (if you are way out there) in our region.

Hope this helps. 

Here is a FWC link that explains gag.
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/groupers/gulf-grouper/


----------



## athensfisherman (May 27, 2012)

The limit for grouper is actually 4 total but all 4 can be reds.  If you keep gags then is is 2 gags and 2 reds.


----------



## captbrian (May 28, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> You have got to be kidding. That is crazy.
> 
> Right now in the gulf, Gags, greater amberjack and red snapper is closed till June 1st. All other grouper, snapper and AJ's are open.



the amberjacks we catch here are greater amberjack.  they are in season until may 31.  

contrary to what most people think, we do have true black grouper off the panhandle in VERY few numbers.  in 20 years of fishing here i've caught 15-18 of them, most of those coming from waters south of cape san blas, but i have caught one around phillips inlet.


----------



## biggabuck (May 28, 2012)

thanks all?   By the way i saw one of the Biggest Red snapper Sun morn that i have seen in years. If i had to guess i would say 35+ and yes he went right back in the drink. Boy i cant wait ill The 8Th of June!!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> thanks all?   By the way i saw one of the Biggest Red snapper Sun morn that i have seen in years. If i had to guess i would say 35+ and yes he went right back in the drink. Boy i cant wait ill The 8Th of June!!!



I'm gonna be down there June 8th weekend also


----------



## biggabuck (May 29, 2012)

Maybe I could holler at you during the day and see how your fishing is going what channel will you be on . But no matter what you be careful and don't catch all the fish! From what I saw the fish are there you just need to give them the right bait. I just wish I could get some live cigar minnow's!!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what channel yet, I have another buddy in a 33' Palmetto that will be fishing also with some friends on it.  Ta-ton-ka Chips will be there on my boat also.  PM me your number and we can grab a cold one afterwards


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 29, 2012)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I'm not sure what channel yet, I have another buddy in a 33' Palmetto that will be fishing also with some friends on it.  Ta-ton-ka Chips will be there on my boat also.  PM me your number and we can grab a cold one afterwards



You try and keep Clint out of trouble.....


----------



## captbrian (May 29, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> You try and keep Clint out of trouble.....




the track record with that is definitely questionable!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

captbrian said:


> the track record with that is definitely questionable!



 what are you trying to say


----------



## captbrian (May 29, 2012)

i remember the last trip we made......oh wait that was me that avoided trouble!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

I think we both got lucky that night lol


----------



## biggabuck (May 29, 2012)

Got lucky Fishin Right? This is a family site.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

I got pulled over on the water and the road within a hour, no tickets


----------



## biggabuck (May 29, 2012)

Ok that is lucky. i got boarded Sun Morn First time in along time.


----------



## captbrian (May 29, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> Ok that is lucky. i got boarded Sun Morn First time in along time.



it was to afternoon boarding that got tricky


----------



## biggabuck (May 29, 2012)

I see they just didnt look in the right spot i guess?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 29, 2012)

Nothing illegal just don't like being pulled over


----------



## biggabuck (May 29, 2012)

I understand that. B


----------



## biggabuck (May 29, 2012)

But who does.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Jun 2, 2012)

*Thank you*



recurve36 said:


> you can keep reds we dont have black grouper in our area



I am just a dumb A country boy that has been trying for years how to tell a Black from a Gag.

Now I know.


----------



## captbrian (Jun 2, 2012)

Salt H2O Scout said:


> I am just a dumb A country boy that has been trying for years how to tell a Black from a Gag.
> 
> Now I know.



Gags are brown and blacks have tiny orange spots


----------

